

Myspace teases a completely rethought service, and it looks beautiful - e1ven
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/09/24/myspace-teases-completely-rethought-service-believe-not-looks-beautiful/

======
federicoweber
Nice redesign indeed, and kudos to Myspace to pull something like this out
from almost nowhere. My only concern is with horizontal scrolling; for this
kind of content it feel more a gimmick than a feature to me.

